#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Conexão de 100MB aqui no brasil. parece mentira mas...

## Snake_jp

e isso ai. a brasil telecom esta desponibilizando isso e algumas regioes.
Turbo Ultra Banda Larga eu sei que compartilhar e proibido mas com uma coneçao dessas da pra fazer muita coisa. :Ciao:

----------


## lipeiori

Êta po***

Só pros podres de rico mesmo!

Mas pq só 5M de up??

----------


## Gosulator

heh, a área de cobertura deles tá ridícula. Deve ter uns 2km de fibra na milha final. Alguém sabe os preços desses planos?

----------


## GuiHF

O de 100Mbps sai R$990,00..

mas o upload de 5Mbps é ridiculo, e a cobertura então.. 5 cidades só.. E ainda com analise de disponibilidade tecnica..

----------


## rodrigorozario

> O de 100Mbps sai R$990,00..
> 
> mas o upload de 5Mbps é ridiculo, e a cobertura então.. 5 cidades só.. E ainda com analise de disponibilidade tecnica..


Amigos, aqui onde moro tenho dificuldade para conseguir telefone fixo da brt, imagina essa conexão de 100mb. Isso por enquanto é só pros centros(poucos).

E olhe lá se é boa. Como o amigo disse, o up tá ridiculo mesmo, mas dá de 10 em qualquer adsl por ai da brt por exemplo, o max é 400kbps.

----------


## GuiHF

> Amigos, aqui onde moro tenho dificuldade para conseguir telefone fixo da brt, imagina essa conexão de 100mb. Isso por enquanto é só pros centros(poucos).
> 
> E olhe lá se é boa. Como o amigo disse, o up tá ridiculo mesmo, mas dá de 10 em qualquer adsl por ai da brt por exemplo, o max é 400kbps.


Mas não podemos esquecer que uma ADSL com up de 400kbps não passa de R$200,00/mes .. já o link de 100mbps esta R$990,00 por mes.. hehehe 

Aqui em SP Capital, a Telefonica oferece o Speedy de 30mbps via fibra optica.. Com 5mbps de up.. Não sei o preço.. Mas acredito que não seja pra qualquer um.. hehehe ;D


Faloow!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

quero ver se a brt vai eh ter banda pra comportar o trafego disso ehhehe.. ja ta uma losma os backbones nacionais.. imagina se isso virar moda..

----------


## cesarkallas

ADSL dificilmente irá passar 800k, porque a tecnologia é limitada.

Internet no brasil ainda é piada, pelo menos tem alguém arriscando a melhorar.

----------


## starley

Em goiania-goias, já em disponibilidade em alguns setores, mais imagina como será essa conexão, pois eles vendem adsl 2 de 8 mb que para mim nao consigo velocidade e nem qualidade, outra coisa 100 mb por R$990,00 sendo que eu tenho 4 mb dedicado e pago um furtuna, e a qualidade nao e 100%, quero ver o que isso vai dar

----------


## ultralaser

Aqui no Brasil chegando agora a 100 Mbps.. soh a Brt querendo fazer nome e tal... no Japão isso já eh fato e 100/100 lah a US$80,00... isso sim eh trafego e ainda mais tem conexão de 1Gbps... agora ficamos aqui na mãos de poucos e com um preço absurdo e não funciona ainda... 

Pra mim... piada isso

----------


## lipeiori

> ADSL dificilmente irá passar 800k, porque a tecnologia é limitada.
> 
> Internet no brasil ainda é piada, pelo menos tem alguém arriscando a melhorar.


Dificilmente porque se eu tenho 2Mb aqui?

E essa da brt é fibra otica..

----------


## starley

E fibra otica, porem testando ela a coisa com 10 pcs o trafego vai bem se 2 pc pede para fazer um downloads cada a coisa nao passa de 200k em ambos, tipo e funcional mais nao tanto como os links dedicados..

----------


## lipeiori

> E fibra otica, porem testando ela a coisa com 10 pcs o trafego vai bem se 2 pc pede para fazer um downloads cada a coisa nao passa de 200k em ambos, tipo e funcional mais nao tanto como os links dedicados..


Não entendi, como numa conexão de 100Mbps, 2 pcs baixando nao vai passar de 200k?

----------


## fredy10

Olha, tenho ADSL de 8Mbps da Brasil Telecom e digo: É UMA BOXTA!

Além do upload ser só de 400kbps, a velocidade da conexão é ruim principalmente quando se puxa algo de fora do Brasil.
Então acho que os 100M vão ser só enrrolação, pq ela não tem backbone pra isso.

A GVT é muuuuito melhor aqui em Brasília. Pena que não é em todo lugar que tem disponível...

A BrT é só desrespeito ao consumidor.

----------


## alcimarbezerra

imaginem vocês que dizem que a conexão adsl é uma (bosta, porcaria, merda....), ja ouviram o que os clientes de vocês falam de vocês compartilhando essa (bosta, porcaria, merda....).

é brincadeira.

----------


## starley

> Não entendi, como numa conexão de 100Mbps, 2 pcs baixando nao vai passar de 200k?


 
simplesmente amigo a conexao nao é eficiente igua dizem na hora de vender a você, então penas fica o meu comentario sobre o produto oferecido, eu testei e para navegação em http pop3 smtp, vai bem na hora de fazer um downloads ou upload ai a produto nao responde bem.

----------


## fredy10

> imaginem vocês que dizem que a conexão adsl é uma (bosta, porcaria, merda....), ja ouviram o que os clientes de vocês falam de vocês compartilhando essa (bosta, porcaria, merda....).
> 
> é brincadeira.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Pra quem tem um isp, realmente deve pensar nisso...  :Cheers:  :Cheers: 

Também acho que provedor compartilhando adsl é brabo...

----------


## Gustavinho

Virtua jaja esta com 60MB.

Por enquanto o 12MB ja ta rolando dahora por aqui

----------


## nicolasrg

Pagar 990 Reais numa conexão da brasil telecom eh P I A D A. Todos sabemos que brasil telecom sempre foi e sempre será uma MERDA. Nunca respeitou os clientes.
Foi por essa razão que sai dela há muito tempo. Estou pra dizer que as únicas conexões que prestam no brasil eh GVT e a fibra otica da Speedy. Todo o resto vc não consegue 100% da sua conexão. A GVT vc consegue 100% da conexão e ateh mais, mas ainda tem o problema do TS de P2P que detarde corta a velocidade dos seus downloads!!
Agora, quem pega conexão da BrasilTelecom por 990 reais eh LOUCO, 100mb vc vai conseguir usar 80 e olha lá!

Espero ter ajudado alguém que estava pensando em adquirir esse plano.  :Ciao: 

Obs: não vou entrar em detalhes sobre ping porque vou me estressar demais aqui xD

----------


## alexandrecorrea

se conseguir 80 ta ateh bom entao heheh.. negocio eh que.. nao tem backbone para sair todo trafego gerado...

10 clientes a 100mb = 1gb .. mas pensando em larga escala do serviço, 100 clientes usando 20mb dos 100 mb... 2gb de trafego... com os acessos normais o backbone dela esta 'atolado' .. imagina liberando essa velocidade... 

a latencia da rede brt para sites internacionais esta em dobro (no minimo) do que qualquer outra operadora... 


eles usam um marketing sujo, fazendo o cliente acreditar em quantidade (todo mundo hoje quer quantidade... ) entao eles batem em cima... "sao 100 megas.. isso mesmo CEM ME-GAS .... C-E-M M-E-G-A-S ....."

----------


## 1929

Tá certo que não é conexão para compartilhar, mas este preço pode-se dizer é inversamente proporcional ao preço de uma ADSL de 1 mega que cobram 89,00 com telefone incluido.
Está dentro da realidade dos preços no Brasil.
Não dá para comparar com link full, mas quando se paga 1400,00 por um mega de full e não tem como fugir disso é que doi no bolso.

----------


## nicolasrg

> se conseguir 80 ta ateh bom entao heheh.. negocio eh que.. nao tem backbone para sair todo trafego gerado...
> 
> 10 clientes a 100mb = 1gb .. mas pensando em larga escala do serviço, 100 clientes usando 20mb dos 100 mb... 2gb de trafego... com os acessos normais o backbone dela esta 'atolado' .. imagina liberando essa velocidade... 
> 
> a latencia da rede brt para sites internacionais esta em dobro (no minimo) do que qualquer outra operadora... 
> 
> 
> eles usam um marketing sujo, fazendo o cliente acreditar em quantidade (todo mundo hoje quer quantidade... ) entao eles batem em cima... "sao 100 megas.. isso mesmo CEM ME-GAS .... C-E-M M-E-G-A-S ....."


Com certeza cara, eles vendem muito mais do que poderiam. Acham que o pessoal nao vai estar conectado ao mesmo tempo kkkkkk
Alguém ai tem experiencia pra dizer como eh no Japão? La vc pega mesmo 100MB com ping perfeito?

----------


## Gustavinho

Mais é amigo....eles ILUDEM as pessoas dizendo que a conexão é 100 mb....mais perde meia hora em medidor de velocidade pra ver se voce sempre atinge essa velocidade...

é igual o 3G, Fazem uma PUTA propaganda e quando o cliente compra ja que devolver...vende 1MB e atingem 20 k .

Aqui o 3G da claro é feio demais...a retenção da CLARO nao da conta de tanta solicitação de cancelamento.

----------


## nicolasrg

Meu amigo tem 3G aqui e não teve um dia que não caisse. O ping nao cai de 500. Download nao passa de 70 KB/s e o upload acho que nao passa de 10 KB/s

----------


## Gustavinho

Pois é...inclusive existe até um blog que porem é muito acessado que é o 

CLARO que NÃO funciona
 
Nossa la a galera descabela a claro...uhAhuauha

----------


## Snake_jp

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Pra quem tem um isp, realmente deve pensar nisso... 
> 
> Também acho que provedor compartilhando adsl é brabo...


isso aqui na minha regiao e o que mais tem.

----------


## fredy10

> Pois é...inclusive existe até um blog que porem é muito acessado que é o 
> 
> CLARO que NÃO funciona
>  
> Nossa la a galera descabela a claro...uhAhuauha


Eu sou prova viva de que estes 3g são uma boxta!

Tenho claro de 1mb e já tive brt também... todas são horríveis!

é somente para quebrar um galho onde não tem como se conectar por outra coisa... até acesso discado é mais estável! não é brincadeira não!

----------


## Gustavinho

> Eu sou prova viva de que estes 3g são uma boxta!
> 
> Tenho claro de 1mb e já tive brt também... todas são horríveis!
> 
> é somente para quebrar um galho onde não tem como se conectar por outra coisa... até acesso discado é mais estável! não é brincadeira não!


 
Tá ai mais uma prova de que realmente não presta o 3G.

----------

